# Tyco Racing Power Pack question



## drgraves1952 (Jan 20, 2006)

I want to run one power pack per lane on a Tyco HO race set. I have a standard Tyco 20.8 VDC - 4.9 VA unit. I could get another one that matches. Or, I also have a Command Control power unit with 21.7 VAC - 6.6 VA--I may be able to match this one as well. The plugs don't match the track I have, but could I adapt it?

I do not understand the consequences of the VAC vs. the VDC. 

Also, will a higher VA produce more speed in the cars?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You could adapt different connectors by splicing them into the output wires. Pay attention to + and -.

Volt Amps on DC wall warts is a rating without load. Depending on what you want to run on your track, you may want to double up wall warts in parallel for better amp output. Those with a better understanding of electrical science can explain the formula for getting _volt amps_.

Higher voltage will give you more speed. Higher amperage will get you to a speed faster and allow multiple cars to draw amps without surge.


----------



## donster (Dec 13, 2005)

drgraves1952 said:


> I do not understand the consequences of the VAC vs. the VDC.


VAC = Volts Alternating Current

VDC = Volts Direct Current


----------

